# audi tt dash into mkII



## etxee (Jun 22, 2004)

hi everyone!
let's make a post where this DIY can be summarized. I am willing to do this conversion, as far as I am concerned I need the box out of an mkIII, the dash from a....














...







and what else?!?!?!?
if anyone has a diy, please let me know...
ta


----------



## etxee (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: audi tt dash into mkII (etxee)*

no one knows?!?


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

i only know of one guy personally who has done this... but it was a mk1.... i will see if i can track him down


----------



## etxee (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

thanks mate!
I have seen it done on a few mkI aswell, 

I thought it was a too small dash for a mkII, but a week ago I have seen a mkII on a french mag with it on and yesterady surfing in the net I have seen it done on a mkIII


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

man that dash looks good... but comes out a good deal more than a mk2 swap


----------



## FerociousGTO (May 21, 2008)

Nice TT dash! I wonder if anyone makes replicas out of fiberglass.


----------



## nauticlestarmk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any more pics or info on this Id seriously try and do it to my mk2 rocco


----------



## urbanite (Jun 5, 2007)

Vaguely related to this topic
TT dash in a new beetle
http://www.badassdubs.com/98NB.html


----------



## etxee (Jun 22, 2004)

well I have been doing a bit of research and it seems to be quite complicated, specially when it comes to the tacho, where the speed gauge is electronical on the TT and on the mkII is mechanical... nevertheless this can also be modified. regarding the dashboard, mkIII vent box must be used... so much fpor now... please keep posting... let's see a breakdown of items needed for the conversion....


----------



## kb132032 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (etxee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etxee (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (kb132032)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

